

Bend It, Charge It, Dunk It: Graphene, the Material of Tomorrow - boh
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/13/bend-it-charge-it-dunk-it-graphene-the-material-of-tomorrow/?src=me

======
tokenadult
Previous active discussion (also not submitted with the canonical URL):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7585177)

